# ms4ms, first grow finished



## ms4ms (Aug 3, 2007)

Greetings, I have several posts in the indoor growing section. I use mj for ms, spasms, back pain, neuropathy and a host of ailments. My first inside clumsy grow netted me about 2-2.5 oz. That is a geuss wieght wise. I will now do a organic grow in a shed since my wife started freaking out toward the end and you could smell it pretty good.
Anyway, for medical marijuana can the board give me a SHORT list for this organic soil and nutrients. I will germ probably 5 seeds to get 2-3 girls,hopefully. Here is something to ponder... I removed the only male that was in the grow room and when I finally cut and trimmed my ladies I got 8 seeds from two- 3 foot bushes. Would you consider these to be sexed seeds or did I actually have a hermi in there? thanks in advance. ms4ms


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 3, 2007)

> Would you consider these to be sexed seeds or did I actually have a hermi in there?


If you didn't do it on purpose the only way to tell is to grow it. Good luck.


----------

